# 10 gal planted pics



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

trying to add some color.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Been busy lately.. I see you have been too!

Looks great, good growth!

Everything is growing nice. What happened to your foreground plants? 
maybe you could trim up that rotundafolia to be more of a midground plant?

-just suggestions, and nice work


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Been busy lately.. I see you have been too!
> 
> Looks great, good growth!
> 
> ...


pulled the fore ground plants out looking for something new. Letting the plants grow out alittle before i cut so I can replants and make thicker. I want to add http://www.aquabotanicstore.com/ProductDet...ba&CartID=1

and

http://www.aquabotanicstore.com/ProductDet...s2&CartID=2

and for the forground

http://www.aquabotanicstore.com/ProductDet...08&CartID=3


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

cool

I would like to say that I grew L 'cuba' in a 10g, and it looked good. Big, but good. I will say that P stellatus 'broadleaf' is a huge plant as well. Maybe even bigger than the 'cuba'.

just a quick heads up about the size of the stem plants you chose. Awesome Lilaeopsis! I wouldn't mind getting some of that myself lol


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

beautiful tank man








just one ram?


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

I love the way that tank looks....nice work


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

sapir said:


> cool
> 
> I would like to say that I grew L 'cuba' in a 10g, and it looked good. Big, but good. I will say that P stellatus 'broadleaf' is a huge plant as well. Maybe even bigger than the 'cuba'.
> 
> just a quick heads up about the size of the stem plants you chose. Awesome Lilaeopsis! I wouldn't mind getting some of that myself lol


 ah big plant huh....I will put them in my 180 gal then. i like them.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Like the natural look of this tank. I wish I had the patience to grow plants..


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

red sea co2 with solenoid...sick!!!


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Very good.
How much for the set up?


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

notaverage said:


> Very good.
> How much for the set up?


total= around 600-700 plus that everything fish plants etc etc.

I got the co2 system for 150.00


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

HOW THE HELL WAS IT SO MUCH????

For that $$$ I'm disapointed.
Can you educate me here?
I have no Idea what could have cost that much for a 10 gal tank.
Hell the lighting cant cost more then $150 or so...Right?
tHE cO2 WAS $150!

wow!


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

notaverage said:


> HOW THE HELL WAS IT SO MUCH????
> 
> For that $$$ I'm disapointed.
> Can you educate me here?
> ...


Ya dont get me wrong I am not saying you are looking at 600-700 bucks right before eyes. What I am saying is the amount things I have done to the tank over the past months. I have already gone thorgh multiple parts, fish ,plants , ferts, etc etc. But yes the co2 was 150.00.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

What fish?
What did specific plants cost?


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

notaverage said:


> What fish?
> What did specific plants cost?


at one point i had neons, then I got bolivian rams with shrimp. I ordered lots of plants, clovers, micro swords, lilly pads, amazons. etc


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

looks cool! I need to get one of those Paintball setups.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

ryanimpreza said:


> What fish?
> What did specific plants cost?


at one point i had neons, then I got bolivian rams with shrimp. I ordered lots of plants, clovers, micro swords, lilly pads, amazons. etc
[/quote]

rams are blue and yellow right? I heard of Blue Rams..is it the same...if so I hear they are particular with the water quality.


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

notaverage said:


> What fish?
> What did specific plants cost?


at one point i had neons, then I got bolivian rams with shrimp. I ordered lots of plants, clovers, micro swords, lilly pads, amazons. etc
[/quote]

rams are blue and yellow right? I heard of Blue Rams..is it the same...if so I hear they are particular with the water quality.
[/quote]
yes you have blue rams in-fact hopefully i will be picking one up soon and then you have bolivian rams. So far they have been ok in my tank although I have heard that too.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Any photos of them?'
I can only see the 1.
How much do you pick them up for?
THey are about $15.00 where I am.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

How much did that CO2 setup actually speed up the plant growth. I am looking into getting one. Thanks


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

notaverage said:


> How much did that CO2 setup actually speed up the plant growth. I am looking into getting one. Thanks


i have always had co2 on this tank so I am not to sure how much difference it made on speed. It for sure made them healthier. How much light are you running on your tank.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Just an FYI to save some $$$
You can buy Blue Rams off of Drsfostersmith.com for just $8.99.
A lot cheaper then $28.00!!!


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

notaverage said:


> Just an FYI to save some $$$
> You can buy Blue Rams off of Drsfostersmith.com for just $8.99.
> A lot cheaper then $28.00!!!


yes i already checked that but you need a minimum order and shipping is like 30 bucks. so to get a blue from them to my tank it was about 78 bucks.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

ryanimpreza said:


> How much did that CO2 setup actually speed up the plant growth. I am looking into getting one. Thanks


i have always had co2 on this tank so I am not to sure how much difference it made on speed. It for sure made them healthier. How much light are you running on your tank.
[/quote]

I have around 1.8 watts per gallon. 55 watts on a 29 gallon.


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

notaverage said:


> Any photos of them?'
> I can only see the 1.
> How much do you pick them up for?
> THey are about $15.00 where I am.


heres one of them


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

nice!
I def. like it...but the Blue Ram is more colorful


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

notaverage said:


> nice!
> I def. like it...but the Blue Ram is more colorful


ya thats why I want one..way better color.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

got any more shots of this tank>? Looks great!


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> got any more shots of this tank>? Looks great!


Ya I will post some today


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

A beautiful, yet somewhat overlooked aspect of fish keeping. Beautiful tank and a nice specimen of an aquatic bio-tope. I would love to see some more pics.


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

sapir said:


> i dont know about the new one, i seen the old one that talks about jesus and 9/11.
> is it the same one youre talking about?


Thats pretty cool.. I just recently made my spare 10g tank to an aquatic tank.. I got a lot of work to do tho. I still need to get familiarized with the whole Co2 subject cuz my plants aren't doing so well cuz the lack of Co2 is limiting my plants growth.. My plans were to have a decent looking aquatic tank with a beta right next to my computer


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

sapir said:


> i dont know about the new one, i seen the old one that talks about jesus and 9/11.
> is it the same one youre talking about?


Thats pretty cool.. I just recently made my spare 10g tank to an aquatic tank.. I got a lot of work to do tho. I still need to get familiarized with the whole Co2 subject cuz my plants aren't doing so well cuz the lack of Co2 is limiting my plants growth.. My plans were to have a decent looking aquatic tank with a beta right next to my computer


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

I have all my tanks next to my computer. Here are some new pics and some pics that were taken about 2 weeks ago or so. I have three different lights on the 10 gal and also the 180 gal. I have my high power daylight, then that shuts off then the low power halogen kicks on then moon light.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

keep up the good work!!

Looks great


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

just bought a german blue ram 3/4 in.


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

update. no changes just more growth.
pic of the new german blue ram.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I love your 10g nice work

thanks for sharing!


----------

